# Someone has broken FileTrip.



## tk_saturn (Jun 30, 2010)

It's been like it since yesterday, clicking on _More_ Gives you the Error:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> PHCDownload Database Error
> Invalid SQL Query
> 
> (MySQL error no; 0)
> ...


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 30, 2010)

...Nope. Works for me.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry i should have read the full post

I also have that problem


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 30, 2010)

That's wierd then, i'm getting it in both Firefox and Internet Explorer. It doesn't matter if i'm logged into filetrip or not.


----------



## Thoob (Jun 30, 2010)

I think the two people above aren't clicking on "More" on the "Popular Files" menu on the left side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I get the same problem.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 30, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I think the two people above aren't clicking on "More" on the "Popular Files" menu on the left side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... I can still reach that too.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 30, 2010)

I got the error too when I clicked on "More..."


----------



## Minox (Jun 30, 2010)

I do get an error, but to me it looks like this:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> PHCDownload Database Error
> Invalid SQL Query
> 
> (MySQL error no; 0)
> ...


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 30, 2010)

Okay... Now I'm trying it again, but I just get a "Server Timed Out" message.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 30, 2010)

NOOO!!


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 30, 2010)

^^^ That's good work.

I actually found that funny.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 30, 2010)

I got the same error as the OP
I love the way it says
"Please contact the administrator if this is a recurring message."


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 1, 2010)

Same for me, I get the error message...



			
				omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> NOOO!!




I lol'd at this


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> NOOO!!





So freaking amazing, lol this is flippin funny XD


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 1, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> *a gif...*
> NOOO!!


I'm sorry but what's this?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ooh, looks like it's working again now.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 1, 2010)

^^^

Indeed. I guess I should ask a Mod to lock it then.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 1, 2010)

As you wish


----------

